# Διαταραχές Διάθεσης > Κατάθλιψη - Δυσθυμία >  Πως ξεπερασα την καταθλιψη μετα απο 9 χρονια

## WeakbutPowerfull

Για να ειμαι ειλικρινης εχω λιγο αγχος ακομα αλλα νιωθω πολυ καλυτερα απο πριν.Ας μοιραστω λοιπον τη δικια μου ιστορια.Απο 15 χρονων αρχισα να κλεινομαι στο σπιτι αντι να βγαινω με τους φιλους μου,παραλληλα αρχισα να παιζω warcraft και μου εγινε μεγαλο παθος αφου να φανταστειτε επαιζα γυρω στις 15 ωρες.Ετσι μπηκα σε ενα φαυλο κυκλο χωρις να μπορω να ξεκοψω.Τελοσπαντων να μην τα πολυλογω και σας κουραζω θα πω τι με εχει βοηθησει πραγματικα και ξεφυγα απο πολυ χειροτερα.Λοιπον μπορειτε να το θεωρησετε αστειο αλλα αρχισα να πηγαινω εκκλησια και να εξομολογουμε(δεν ειμαι θεολογος προς Θεου) αλλα αρχισα να νιωθω χαρα μεσα μου.Για καποιο ανεξηγητο λογο δεν με ευχαριστουσαν τα παιχνιδια.Επισης να πω κατι που δεν το ξερατε η κλασσικη μουσικη βοηθαει στην καταπολεμηση του αγχους σε συνδυασμο με γυμναστικη.Δεν ξερω αν θα μπορουσα να τα καταφερω ποτε χωρις τη χαρη του Θεο ισως μερικοι να ειστε αντιδραστικοι σε αυτο με βοηθησε να κοψω αρκετες κακες συνηθειες.Χωρις να θελω να υπερηφανευτω νομιζω οτι εχω ξεπερασει τον εαυτο μου.Καποιες φορες αναρωτιεμαι και λεω στον εαυτο μου καπνιζα εγω για 4 χρονια και μου φαινειται σαν ψεμα.Δεν θελω να ακουω ανθρωπους να λενε θελω να κανω κακο στον εαυτο μου δεν μπορω τη ζωη και αλλα τετοια.Πιστευω οτι η ζωη ειναι ενα ανεκτιμητο δωρο και για αυτο πρεπει να ευχαριστουμε τον Θεο.Φυσικα και η θεραπεια με φαρμακα μπορει να βοηθησει αλλα μην αφηνουμε τον εαυτο μας παιδια,υπομονη θελει δεν ειναι τοσο τραγικα τα πραγματα.

----------


## WeakbutPowerfull

Κανα ενθαρυντικο σχολιο ρε παιδια να μην το βαλω κατω και να συνεχισω τον αγωνα?Δεν με πειραζει ουτος η αλλος,μερικοι θα σκεφτηκατε τι Θεος και μ**κιες μας λεει το παλικαρι αλλα ειλικρινα πιστευει κανεις οτι οι κακες συνηθειες κοβονται ετσι απλα?Ολοι εχουμε σκεφτει καποια φορα στη ζωη μας πχ σημερα δεν θα καπνισω η δεν θα πιω αλλα μετα απο ενα μηνα παλι τα ιδια.Εγω απλα ειπα τον τροπο κανεις δεν εχει να χασει τπτ

----------


## Θεοφανία

Ο κάθε άνθρωπος βρίσκει το δικό του χέρι βοήθειας. Μπορεί να είναι ο Θεός, μπορεί ένας φίλος, ένας ψυχολόγος, η σχέση του.
Σημασία έχει να βοηθηθεί και να ξεπεράσει το πρόβλημα του.
Πολύ αισιόδοξο το μνμ σου.. :Smile:

----------


## WeakbutPowerfull

> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> Ο κάθε άνθρωπος βρίσκει το δικό του χέρι βοήθειας. Μπορεί να είναι ο Θεός, μπορεί ένας φίλος, ένας ψυχολόγος, η σχέση του.
> Σημασία έχει να βοηθηθεί και να ξεπεράσει το πρόβλημα του.
> Πολύ αισιόδοξο το μνμ σου..


Σε ευχαριστω Θεοφανια(εχεις και ωραιο ονομα) αλλα ειλικρινα απο τους φιλους μου μονο τα εξης ακουσα εχει ψυχολογικα ειναι ετσι ειναι αλλιως εννοω ολοι ξερουμε και εχουμε περασει απο τον λεγομενο ρατσισμο της καθαθλιψης.Για αυτο βγηκε η εξης παροιμια:Μην βασιστείς στο φίλο σου και πεις το μυστικό σου,
γιατί σε φίλο θα το πει
και θα βγει σε κακό σου.
Anyway ευχομαι μεσα απο την καρδια μου να γινεις καλα και να σε παντα καλα

----------


## dora-agxos

η θεοφανια ειναι ανιατη περιπτωση :P :P :P

----------


## Θεοφανία

> _Originally posted by dora-agxos_
> η θεοφανια ειναι ανιατη περιπτωση :P :P :P


:Ρ :Ρ :Ρ

----------


## WeakbutPowerfull

> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by dora-agxos_
> η θεοφανια ειναι ανιατη περιπτωση :P :P :P
> 
> 
> :Ρ :Ρ :Ρ


Ερωτας η κατι αλλο?

----------


## dora-agxos

> _Originally posted by WeakbutPowerfull_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ειναι αδυνατον να διαγνωστει!
:P

----------


## Θεοφανία

> _Originally posted by WeakbutPowerfull_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Μπήκα εδώ γιατί είχα άρνηση πένθους. Τώρα το έχω ξεπεράσει αλλά είμαι ακόμη εδώ.. :Smile:

----------


## alfapark2001

Καλε μου και αγαπημενε μου φιλε αν μου επιτρεπεις αυτη τη λεξη. Σου απαντω σαν να σε εχω διπλα μου. Ο μονος τροπος που καταφερε να με κανει να ξεπερασω την καταθλιψη ηταν ο ΘΕΟΣ. Ξερω καποιοι ανθρωποι δεν πιστευουν και ειναι δικο τους θεμα. Δεν μπορεις να πεις σε καποιος το τι θα πιστευει. Ειχα μια περιπετεια με την υγεια μου και επειδη δοξα το θεο καταφερα και το ξεπερασα ειχα ορκιστει στον εαυτο μου οτι αν το ξεπερασω σε εκτιμηση προς το θεο θα κανω το δευτερο τατουαζ μου για να τον εχω παντα πανω μου και να με προστατευει. Πραγματικα σε καταλαβαινω ομως υπαρχει ενα μεγαλο ομως σε αυτη την ιστορια. Οταν φτανεις σε αυτο το επιπεδο εισαι τελειως μονος δυσκολα βρισκεις χαρα σε υλικα αγαθα και σε ανθρωπους που δεν καταλαβαινουν τα ιδια με εσενα. Ειμαι μονος μου χωρις σχεση εδω και αρκετο καιρο και ο λογος ειναι οτι δεν ικανοποιουμε αν δεν ακουσω \"Δοξα το Θεο\" η αν δεν δω την κοπελα που ειμαι μαζι της εξω να κανει το σταυρο της πριν φαμε κλπ κλπ. Πραγματικα για μενα διαλεξες τον ισιο δρομο γιατι ειναι και ο δυσκολοτερος. Εδω και 3 χρονια περιπου ειμαι σε αυτο το δρομο και ειμαι τοσο ηρεμος και καλα. αλλα ειμαι διαφορετικος... πρεπει να το περειμενεις αυτο οτι θα συμβει μια συμβουλη

ΟΣΟ ΠΙΟ ΨΗΛΑ ΠΕΤΑΣ ΤΟΣΟ ΠΙΟ ΜΟΝΟΣ ΕΙΣΑΙ!!!

----------


## WeakbutPowerfull

Ευχαριστω φιλαρακι και χαιρομαι που εισαι καλα.Παντα πιστευα οτι μπορω να γινω καλα μονος μου λογω του εγωισμου και της υπερηφανιας μεσα μου.Ομως καταλαβα οτι εξαρτιωμαστε απο τον Θεο(ευτυχως).Δεν ξερω αν ποτε θα σταματαγα τα παιχνιδια στον Η/Υ η ακομα το καπνισμα καλος η κακος ειναι πολυ δυσκολο να κοψει καποιος τις κακες συνηθειες.Χαρη στο Θεο τα εχω ξεπερασει αυτα και λυπαμαι οταν οι ανθρωποι πονανε και λενε δεν θελω να ζω και αλλα ασχημα πραγματα.Καθε ασθενεια πιστευω οτι δεν εμφανιζεται τυχαια στη ζωη μας.Δοξα το Θεο λοιπον

----------


## Margaritta

> _Originally posted by WeakbutPowerfull_
> Ομως καταλαβα οτι εξαρτιωμαστε απο τον Θεο(ευτυχως)......Καθε ασθενεια πιστευω οτι δεν εμφανιζεται τυχαια στη ζωη μας.Δοξα το Θεο λοιπον


Ευτυχώς ναι όλοι εξαρτιώμαστε από τον Θεό. Και ναι....ευτυχώς

----------


## FUGITIVE77

Αγαπητοι μου φιλοι κι ιδιατερα οι WeakbutPowerfull και alfapark2001 

Συμφωνω απολυτα με αυτα που λετε και χαιρομαι που βρηκατε την γαληνη σας στον Θεο. Ο λογος που ηθελα να γραψω σε αυτη την ενοτητα ειναι οτι γνωριζω κι εγω την περιπτωση μιας κοπελας που ειχε σοβαροτατα προβληματα (ειχε διαφορες ατυχιες στην ζωη της και η ψυχολογια της ηταν για χρονια στο ναδιρ) και ηταν στα προθυρα καταρρευσης. Ομως με καποιο τροπο, βρεθηκε κοντα στον Θεο και με την βοηθεια του, εχει σημερα μια απιστευτη ψυχικη ηρεμια και γαληνη και δεν σταματα να δοξαζει το ονομα Του. Απο τοτε βρισκεται συνεχως κοντα στον Θεο και την εκκλησια ενω προσπαθει με τον τροπο της να βοηθησει κι αλλους ανθρωπους που υποφερουν.
Ομως, υπαρχει ενα μεγαλο ομως, το οποιο ανεφερε ο φιλος alfapark2001 πιο πανω. Απο τοτε, αυτη η κοπελα ειναι τελειως μονη και πραγματι δυσκολα βρισκει χαρα σε υλικα αγαθα η σε ανθρωπους που δεν καταλαβαινουν τα ιδια με εκεινη η δεν επικοινωνουν στο ιδιο μηκος κυματος. 
Και για να μην παρεξηγηθω οτι μεροληπτω υπερ της θρησκειας, ειμαι ενας ανθρωπος που πιστευει στον Θεο και στην Ορθοδοξια αλλα μεχρις εκει, καθως δεν εχω ιδιατερους δεσμους με την θρησκεια ουτε πηγαινω συχνα την εκκλησια. Καταληγοντας, πιστευω οτι οντως καθε ανθρωπος βρισκει τους δικους του τροπους για να αντλει δυναμη και κουραγιο στις δυσκολες στιγμες κι οτι οντως η εκκλησια κι ο Θεος ειναι ενας απο αυτους, ασχετως αν εγω βρισκομαι λιγο μακρυα Τους.

----------


## Sofia

WeakbutPowerfull,

συγχαρητηρια για τα οσα καταφερες :Smile: 

Βρισκω ομως παραταιρο το να πιστευεις στον Θεο κ οχι στον ανθρωπο ή σε φιλους. Εσυ βρηκες την δυναμη σου αντλωντας δυναμη απο την πιστη σου. Προφανως κ πολλοι αλλοι ανθρωποι εχουν βοηθηθει μεσα απο αυτον τον δρομο. Ειναι ομως καπως απολυτο κ δογματικο το να λεμε οτι αν δεν βρηκαμε παρηγορια εμεις σε φιλους (ή σε οποιον αλλον τροπο) δεν θα βρει και κανεις αλλος.

----------


## WeakbutPowerfull

Και κατι αλλο που θυμηθηκα και με βοηθησε και το λενε και οι γιατροι ειναι η \"εργασιοθεραπεια\" οπου συγκεντρωνεσαι και δεν πεφτεις σε αδρανεια αλλα μενεις και ικανοποιημενος οταν δημιουργεις.Και το συμπαιρενω και μονος μου οταν δεν δουλευω η οταν δεν εχω δουλεια τρελενομαι στις σκεψεις.Εδω να σημειωσω το οτι ειχα δοκιμασει πανω απο 20 διαφορετικα ειδη αντικαταθλιπτικων(μονο στα effexor ενιωθα καπως καλυτερα)βαλε τις τοσες διαφορετικες γνωμες γιατρων απο αγχωδης διαταραχη σε καταθλιψη διπολικοτητα και οτι κατεβασει ο νους δεν ειδα ιδιαιτερα αποτελεσματα(θα μου πειτε κατσε ρε μεγαλε 10 ωρες παιχνιδια επαιζες και ησουν σε θεραπεια)και παλι ομως αφησα τον τελευταιο μου γιατρο γεματο αμφιβολιες και τον εγραφα δεν πηγαινα στα ραντεβου(βλεπετε ποσο γα\'ι΄δουρι ειμαι)Και για να κλεισω με την εμπειρια της ανω διπολικοτητας οπως την ειχε αναφερει στην τελευταια του διαγνωση η κακη τυχη το εφερε εκεινη την εποχη να ασχοληθω με τη μουσικη.Παρολες τις δυσκολιες μαθησεις που ειχα αρχισα να γραφω στον Η/Υ μουσικη με αποτελεσμα να χειροτερευει η κατασταση μου(οσοι εχουν περασει ανω διπολικοτητα θα ξερουν περι τινος προκειται ενα μεγαλειο ενας μεγαλος εγωισμος μαλιστα φανταζομουνα πως ημουνα σε studio με μεγαλους παραγωγους,(ναι γελαστε αφωβα το γελιο κανει καλο)μαλιστα νομιζα οτι ημουνα και στη λιστα των μεγαλυτερων μουσικων παραγωγων του κοσμου.Ομως ο γιατρος καταλαβε τον κινδυνο μου συνεστισε trileptal(σταθεροποιητης ειναι) με αποτελεσμα με ενα χαπι και μονο να καταληξω στο νοσοκομειο με σπασμους και διαταραχες πανικου.Ωχ Θεε μου τι μαρτυριο ηταν εκεινο θυμαμαι οτι περιμενα τον θανατο απο λεπτο σε λεπτο.Πηρα ομως xanax για λιγο διαστημα εφυγαν οι διαταραχες πανικου αλλα οι καταθλιψη σχεδον ιδια.Ετσι αρχισα να πηγαινω εκκλησια και να κοινωναω αλλα και εναν σωστο πνευματικο(αγιο θα τον ελεγα) και νομιζω οτι σχεδον ειμαι καλα.Ευχομαι να ειστε και να γινετεολοι καλα εδω μεσα με τη βοηθεια του Θεου και πιστεψτε με καταλαβαινω ολους ξεχωριστα.Ο γιατρος μου επειδης δεν ημουν και τυπικος σε μερικα ραντεβου αρχισε να αδιαφωρει γιατι πολυ απλα ηξερε η πιστευε οτι δεν προκειται να γινω ποτε καλα.Για αυτο σας λεω μονοι μας θα βοηθησουμε τον εαυτο μας οσο μπορουμε αλλα οτι δεν μπορουμε να ζηταμε την βοηθεια του Θεου.Μαντεψτε κατι ακουγα metal μουσικη εβριζα τα θεια και οτι αλλο μπορει να σκεφτει κανεις με τη γενια του σημερα.Σορρυ αν κουρασα αλλα ειναι ωραιο να μοιραζεσαι εμπειριες

----------


## arktos

προφανώς πάσχεις από διπολική.
η διπολική είναι δυσίατη ασθένεια.
νομίζεις πως η πίστη σου στο θεό σε έχει ιάσει από αυτήν?
το σίγουρο είναι πως πάλι θα βρεθείς σε μανία και σε χειρότερο επίπεδο.
θα σου πρότεινα να επισκεφτείς και πάλι ειδικό.

----------


## WeakbutPowerfull

Προφανως η πιστη μου στον Θεο με εχει κανει καλα.Για σου ρε φιλε που κανεις και διαγνωσεις online.Το βγαλες καλα το ιατρικο πορισμα παντως

----------


## WeakbutPowerfull

> προφανώς πάσχεις από διπολική.
> η διπολική είναι δυσίατη ασθένεια.
> νομίζεις πως η πίστη σου στο θεό σε έχει ιάσει από αυτήν?
> το σίγουρο είναι πως πάλι θα βρεθείς σε μανία και σε χειρότερο επίπεδο.
> θα σου πρότεινα να επισκεφτείς και πάλι ειδικό.


Και επειδη ειχα και ανω διπολικοτιτα επαιρνα και zyprexa και τωρα θα ελεγα οτι ειμαι τελειως καλα.Αλλα και παλι εσυ δεν μπορεις να λες στον αλλον εχεις διπολικοτιτα,πες οτι ηταν καποιος με αρρωστοφοβια τι θα εκανε αν διαβαζε αυτο.Εδω 2 γιατροι ειχαν κανει λαθος διαγνωση ενας ελεγε οτι ειχα βαρια καταθλιψη,αλλος για αγχωδη διαταραχη και μετα μου λες οτι η πιστη σε εχει κανει καλα?Περιεργο το θεωρεις?Εγω σαν απο θαυμα απο τοσα φαρμακα που εχω παρει εχω τοσο δυνατη μνημη για αυτο λεω δοξα το Θεο γιατι μπορουσα να ημουν αναπηρος η να ειχα κανει κακο στον εαυτο μου

----------


## arktos

καταρχήν δν σε ειρωνεύτηκα όπως εσύ.
όταν αναφέρεις πως σου έκαναν διαγνώσεις για κατάθλιψη , διπολική ή αγχώδη διαταραχή συν του ό,τι είχες παραισθήσεις , νομίζω πως από μόνο του λέει κάτι.
ένα σύμπτωμα της διπολικής είναι να έχεις αυτή τη μεγαλομανία.
σε συνδυασμό με την διάγνωση διπολικής , είπα ό,τι είπα.
δν είμαι ειδικός , ούτε το παίζω.
απλά είμαι διπολική.

----------


## WeakbutPowerfull

> καταρχήν δν σε ειρωνεύτηκα όπως εσύ.
> όταν αναφέρεις πως σου έκαναν διαγνώσεις για κατάθλιψη , διπολική ή αγχώδη διαταραχή συν του ό,τι είχες παραισθήσεις , νομίζω πως από μόνο του λέει κάτι.
> ένα σύμπτωμα της διπολικής είναι να έχεις αυτή τη μεγαλομανία.
> σε συνδυασμό με την διάγνωση διπολικής , είπα ό,τι είπα.
> δν είμαι ειδικός , ούτε το παίζω.
> απλά είμαι διπολική.


 Παραισθησεις δεν ειχα και δεν εγραψα ποτε για παραισθησεις.Οσοι εχουν ανω διπολικοτητα αλιμονο αν ειχαν και παραισθησεις.
Ευχομαι να γινεις καλα με την διπολικοτητα γιατι ξερω για τι μαρτυριο προκειται

----------


## arktos

> Και κατι αλλο που θυμηθηκα και με βοηθησε και το λενε και οι γιατροι ειναι η \"εργασιοθεραπεια\" οπου συγκεντρωνεσαι και δεν πεφτεις σε αδρανεια αλλα μενεις και ικανοποιημενος οταν δημιουργεις.Και το συμπαιρενω και μονος μου οταν δεν δουλευω η οταν δεν εχω δουλεια τρελενομαι στις σκεψεις.Εδω να σημειωσω το οτι ειχα δοκιμασει πανω απο 20 διαφορετικα ειδη αντικαταθλιπτικων(μονο στα effexor ενιωθα καπως καλυτερα)βαλε τις τοσες διαφορετικες γνωμες γιατρων απο αγχωδης διαταραχη σε καταθλιψη διπολικοτητα και οτι κατεβασει ο νους δεν ειδα ιδιαιτερα αποτελεσματα(θα μου πειτε κατσε ρε μεγαλε 10 ωρες παιχνιδια επαιζες και ησουν σε θεραπεια)και παλι ομως αφησα τον τελευταιο μου γιατρο γεματο αμφιβολιες και τον εγραφα δεν πηγαινα στα ραντεβου(βλεπετε ποσο γα\'ι΄δουρι ειμαι)Και για να κλεισω με την εμπειρια της ανω διπολικοτητας οπως την ειχε αναφερει στην τελευταια του διαγνωση η κακη τυχη το εφερε εκεινη την εποχη να ασχοληθω με τη μουσικη.Παρολες τις δυσκολιες μαθησεις που ειχα αρχισα να γραφω στον Η/Υ μουσικη με αποτελεσμα να χειροτερευει η κατασταση μου(οσοι εχουν περασει ανω διπολικοτητα θα ξερουν περι τινος προκειται ενα μεγαλειο ενας μεγαλος εγωισμος μαλιστα φανταζομουνα πως ημουνα σε studio με μεγαλους παραγωγους,(ναι γελαστε αφωβα το γελιο κανει καλο)μαλιστα νομιζα οτι ημουνα και στη λιστα των μεγαλυτερων μουσικων παραγωγων του κοσμου.Ομως ο γιατρος καταλαβε τον κινδυνο μου συνεστισε trileptal(σταθεροποιητης ειναι) με αποτελεσμα με ενα χαπι και μονο να καταληξω στο νοσοκομειο με σπασμους και διαταραχες πανικου.Ωχ Θεε μου τι μαρτυριο ηταν εκεινο θυμαμαι οτι περιμενα τον θανατο απο λεπτο σε λεπτο.Πηρα ομως xanax για λιγο διαστημα εφυγαν οι διαταραχες πανικου αλλα οι καταθλιψη σχεδον ιδια.Ετσι αρχισα να πηγαινω εκκλησια και να κοινωναω αλλα και εναν σωστο πνευματικο(αγιο θα τον ελεγα) και νομιζω οτι σχεδον ειμαι καλα.Ευχομαι να ειστε και να γινετεολοι καλα εδω μεσα με τη βοηθεια του Θεου και πιστεψτε με καταλαβαινω ολους ξεχωριστα.Ο γιατρος μου επειδης δεν ημουν και τυπικος σε μερικα ραντεβου αρχισε να αδιαφωρει γιατι πολυ απλα ηξερε η πιστευε οτι δεν προκειται να γινω ποτε καλα.Για αυτο σας λεω μονοι μας θα βοηθησουμε τον εαυτο μας οσο μπορουμε αλλα οτι δεν μπορουμε να ζηταμε την βοηθεια του Θεου.Μαντεψτε κατι ακουγα metal μουσικη εβριζα τα θεια και οτι αλλο μπορει να σκεφτει κανεις με τη γενια του σημερα.Σορρυ αν κουρασα αλλα ειναι ωραιο να μοιραζεσαι εμπειριες


ναι έχεις δίκιο δν αναφέρθηκες σε παραισθήσεις.
παρά μόνο σε αίσθημα μεγαλομανίας.
που είναι επίσης σύμπτωμα διπολικής.
ευχαριστώ για τις ευχές σου.

----------

